# Which LCS to get?



## peter62 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi guys im thinkin of goin Liquid cooled so i can get a few fans turned off 

Ive currently got my eye on the thermaltake biwater 760i and 780e liquid cooling systems anyone suggest anything better around the same price range Thanks , Peter


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the swiftek are better than the bigwater i am running the bigwater and don't recommend it

http://metku.net/index.html?path=reviews/swiftech-h2o-220-apex-ultima-plus/index_eng


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what makes you think you will be turning fans off ? the better units have 3 @ 120mm fans to cool the radiator ?


----------

